# 62 wagon project



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

the roof was a biotch.the body was easy.i jus need to do moldings n gas door plus knuckle guard.hopefully by this weekend it will b ready 4 paint.im goin with orange base w/pearl ghost graphics.i got a better pic of door panels.oh yeah ,to my homie coast1 ,heres a few parts of that paint i used .i came out hella coo.it was a metallic chrome paint from ace hardware.


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Tight homie!


----------



## Hustle_187 (Mar 6, 2005)

damn thats hella dope.. how u do tha roof rack thing


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Roof looks great...does it have 4 doors or are the rear ones not there?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

damn the roof looks good as fuck..


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

very cool man!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

damn foo, that shits coming out tight. i didnt know how you were going to pull it off. sick.
that chrome dont look too bad either.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

ok ,now my shit is done.i jus finished my skirts,so my shits ready 4 primer n blocking.so it looks like its gonna get some paint on it this weekend.everything is pretty much ready to paint n build.so this time next week it will b finished n up in here,hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)

That came out tight, i like the way the 9 passenger seat came out.You putting a luggage rack on it?


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

ok time 4 answers.my roof?thanx,the roof was a biotch.i used the silverado snug top,n it wasnt easy either but it works.ok the ribs in the roof,i used thin strips of plastic from the hobby store.i dont know the size,plus i used plastic weld to hold them down.not glue or zappa a gap.the best 4 that is plastic weld.i use that shit on all my plastic work.its beter n less messier.only none painted parts though! but yeah thanx 4 the props. like i said b4 if u guys need answers im here,if i know the answer :biggrin: a coast,what up big homie! igot my 1st n probubly last resin kit the other day.dumb asses sent me the wrong 1.i waited 2 months 4 this shit.i sent 4 a 66 impala wagon.i gotta ugly ass 60 chevy wagon.it says nomad but its a 4 door .i thought nomads only come 2 door.oh well guess i gotta keep it .it gots potencial .theres 1 from that carclud elite.its flaked out candy tangerine.we'll see i guess. ooo ooooh yeah the question about my 62 if a 4 door.yeah it is,but in pix its hard to see ,maybe when primered it will b noticeable.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by properproductions_@Apr 13 2005, 11:30 PM
> *That came out tight, i like the way the 9 passenger seat came out.You putting a luggage rack on it?
> [snapback]2997949[/snapback]​*


not yet.when im finished im gonna put a luggage rack.i hear yours came out tight.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 14 2005, 12:46 AM
> *ok time 4 answers.my roof?thanx,the roof was a biotch.i used the silverado snug top,n it wasnt easy either but it works.ok the ribs in the roof,i used thin strips of plastic from the hobby store.i dont know the size,plus i used plastic weld to hold them down.not glue or zappa a gap.the best 4 that is plastic weld.i use that shit on all my plastic work.its beter n less messier.only none painted parts though!    but yeah thanx 4 the props. like i said b4 if u guys need answers im here,if i know the answer  :biggrin:      a coast,what up big homie! igot my 1st n probubly last resin kit the other day.dumb asses sent me the wrong 1.i waited 2 months 4 this shit.i sent 4 a 66 impala wagon.i gotta ugly ass 60 chevy wagon.it says nomad but its a 4 door .i thought nomads only come 2 door.oh well guess i gotta keep it .it gots potencial .theres 1 from that carclud elite.its flaked out candy tangerine.we'll see i guess. ooo ooooh yeah the question about my 62 if a 4 door.yeah it is,but in pix its hard to see ,maybe when primered it will b noticeable.
> [snapback]2997983[/snapback]​*



damn homie nice duece wagon and i got this wagon too and man is it fucked this is one of like 5 resin kits i got and have barly started lol pain in the ass i got hours in clean up time alone on the 59 wagon lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

looks coo


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 14 2005, 12:55 AM
> *damn homie nice duece wagon and i got this wagon too and man is it fucked this is one of like 5 resin kits i got and have barly started lol pain in the ass i got hours in clean up time alone on the 59 wagon lol
> [snapback]2998102[/snapback]​*


shit tell me about it.im sendin that shit back.i talked to the lady today,she told me to send it back.i was like coo.i didnt want to get stuck with a f#$ked up resin kit.im coo with that shit.i still want the 66 though.i need it anyway.so monday im sendin it back.hopefully they gonna hook me up 4 messin up my order n me paying 4 shipping again.shit i think its easier to jus make what ever u want.i made my wagon from the 62 bel air


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

62 wagon. looks great man, damn! you got some skills.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Apr 16 2005, 04:24 AM
> *62 wagon. looks great man, damn! you got some skills.
> [snapback]3008660[/snapback]​*


thanx.took awhile to remember how to build.but its all coming back slowly.especially painting.thats where my hearts at.i luv getn down on paint jobs.i jus finished my 62 wagon paint job.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

[attachmentid=148790]ok here it is.i finished paintin my shit.now i jus got to wait a couple days to color sand .i change my mind on how i painted it .came out totally different from the way i wanted it.but it came out better then planned.im not complaining.still debating on stripin it.but anyways here its


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

my lighting blurred the pix .didnt notice til i posted them.sorry,try to take better pix next time


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

wow! thats a hell of a paintjob. r you using an airbrush?

and the pics aren't that bad, i mean, my pics usually look like crap.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

how much would it cost for u to paint a model car body like that uffin:


----------



## Big Chino G (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 17 2005, 01:08 AM
> *[attachmentid=148790]ok here it is.i finished paintin my shit.now i jus got to wait a couple days to color sand .i change my mind on how i painted it .came out totally different from the way i wanted it.but it came out better then planned.im not complaining.still debating on stripin it.but anyways here its
> [snapback]3010958[/snapback]​*


that shits straight homie, dont strip it


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Apr 17 2005, 12:48 AM
> *wow! thats a hell of a paintjob. r you using an airbrush?
> 
> and the pics aren't that bad, i mean, my pics usually look like crap.
> [snapback]3011025[/snapback]​*


thanx.but the pix were coo til i posted them up in here.cause the graphics look blurred.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Apr 17 2005, 04:58 PM
> *how much would it cost for u to paint a model car body like that uffin:
> [snapback]3012728[/snapback]​*


4 u or 4 myself?i havent did paint jobs 4 anybody in awhile.so i wouldnt know how much to charge.but it roughly cost me about $10 to paint a car,n all the extras save 4 new paint jobs.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Chino G_@Apr 17 2005, 06:52 PM
> *that shits straight homie, dont strip it
> [snapback]3013189[/snapback]​*


u think so?maybe some gold leaf i was thinken.that would set it off.i think im gonna do that,i got it figured out.the coo part about the paint job ,in person u can look in different directions n see patterns.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 18 2005, 01:14 AM
> *u think so?maybe some gold leaf i was thinken.that would set it off.i think im gonna do that,i got it figured out.the coo part about the paint job ,in person u can look in different directions n see patterns.
> [snapback]3014423[/snapback]​*


as usual sick as fuck paint jobs man sometimes i hate you homie :biggrin: j/p foo when you comin back down to san jo let me know bro


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

oof, that's bad ass


----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 13 2005, 11:50 PM
> *not yet.when im finished im gonna put a luggage rack.i hear yours came out tight.
> [snapback]2997989[/snapback]​*


 Damn thats looking bad ass,its gonna look even better when you put all that chrome on...Glad to see your getting back into paiting those crazy ass paintjobs like back in the day...Yea i did it on the 64 wagon,using paper clips and plastic,i think it would've came out better if i would've had more time with it...heres pics of it


----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

soooo cooooooooooo


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 18 2005, 02:09 AM
> *4 u or 4 myself?i havent did paint jobs 4 anybody in awhile.so i wouldnt know how much to charge.but it roughly cost me about $10 to paint a car,n all the extras save 4 new paint jobs.
> [snapback]3014413[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup: thats not bad, do u use Kandy paint or something else uffin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by properproductions_@Apr 18 2005, 09:19 PM
> *Damn thats looking bad ass,its gonna look even better when you put all that chrome on...Glad to see your getting back into paiting those crazy ass paintjobs like back in the day...Yea i did it on the 64 wagon,using paper clips and plastic,i think it would've came out better if i would've had more time with it...heres pics of it
> [snapback]3017052[/snapback]​*


i got one of those diecasts from te gas station a year or two back ... and believe it or not i kind alike the rims i put on it .. 

got my girlfriends kid an escalde model diecast witht eh spinners and a regualr set of 24's i threw those on the wagon and it looks pretty sick


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

unfortunetly my computer is not wanting to communicate with my camera like it used to and i cant post pics ... ggggrr


----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Apr 19 2005, 12:07 AM
> *i got one of those diecasts from te gas station a year or two back ... and believe it or not i kind alike the rims i put on it ..
> 
> got my girlfriends kid an escalde model diecast witht eh spinners and a regualr set of 24's i threw those on the wagon and it looks pretty sick
> ...


 I would like to see how it looks on big wheels sounds cool, the one i built is not a diecast though its resin.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 18 2005, 06:31 AM
> *oof, that's bad ass
> [snapback]3014801[/snapback]​*


SUP BIG POPPA! havent heard from u 4 a minute.did u see my door panels ?im gonna take more pix tomorrow.my interior is done.still gots to do stereo,n air tank plus air pumps.but other then that its done .it came out coo.i put a tissue despencer,tilt steering wheel,open glove box,wood grain strips on door panels,n seat belts.lookin 4 more stuff to add.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by properproductions_@Apr 18 2005, 03:19 PM
> *Damn thats looking bad ass,its gonna look even better when you put all that chrome on...Glad to see your getting back into paiting those crazy ass paintjobs like back in the day...Yea i did it on the 64 wagon,using paper clips and plastic,i think it would've came out better if i would've had more time with it...heres pics of it
> [snapback]3017052[/snapback]​*


UUUUH that shits sick.u used paper clips?did u use also the rails off the 59 elco?i have an 59 elco n those look jus like them.im gonna use those 4 my rack.i also have sum sthin ass sheet metal im gonna cut strips n make visors 4 side windows.i got something else too but its secret :biggrin: i havent seen it done to a model yet.but knowin some1 done it probubly.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by souljahboy_@Apr 18 2005, 06:21 PM
> *:thumbsup: thats not bad, do u use Kandy paint or something else uffin:
> [snapback]3017898[/snapback]​*


i used enamel 1st as a base then i use nail polish 4 graphix,then tamiya clear colors 4 final stage.im ghetto.im on a tight buget cant afford kandy.i do fine with what i got 4 now


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 18 2005, 01:12 AM
> *as usual sick as fuck paint jobs man sometimes i hate you homie  :biggrin: j/p foo when you comin back down to san jo let me know bro
> [snapback]3014488[/snapback]​*


sup foo!got ur message.have u tried maskin off ur models?i razor blade thin ass strips to lay out paterns.if u gotta check out a real ride to use a practice .i also made stencils paterns ,try that its easy .get sum clear plastic .i used mine from an old package .doesnt have to be bought . use a junker model 4 practice


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 20 2005, 12:45 AM
> *SUP BIG POPPA! havent heard from u 4 a minute.did u see my door panels ?im gonna take more pix tomorrow.my interior is done.still gots to do stereo,n air tank plus air pumps.but other then that its done .it came out coo.i put a tissue despencer,tilt steering wheel,open glove box,wood grain strips on door panels,n seat belts.lookin 4 more stuff to add.
> [snapback]3024365[/snapback]​*


I did, looks like you shortened the front panels by scribing a post in and cut in another front panel for the rear? Looks good. The 63 I was going to do custom but nowadays I think it would be better for an OG look. I need some reference pics


----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks ,yea i straightend up some paper clips,cause i was to lazy to buy the metal rods plus they already come chrome.Actually i made the each bracket seperate from scrap plastic ,which i dont ever want to do again,damn it sucks being on a budget .But yea i wanted to use the 59 El camino ones but i couldnt find that kit.If i had more time i wanted to do the wind deflectors out by the back window but i didnt get a chance.i was kinda limited to do what i wanted cause it was a replica for someone.but since your adding all those options on yours you should add the little bumper steps out back,wind deflectors,spotlight,and some luggage bags. :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 20 2005, 06:51 AM
> *I did, looks like you shortened the front panels by scribing a post in and cut in another front panel for the rear?  Looks good.  The 63 I was going to do custom but nowadays I think it would be better for an OG look.  I need some reference pics
> [snapback]3024919[/snapback]​*


yeah thats what i did to the doors panels.it was hella easy.but i will keep an eye out for 63's/wagons for u.i got a few mags.i usually see alot of them.but the og look,sick.i wanted to do mine that way too but i spent too much time n work for a street custom look.but im pretty sure once u get the ball bouncing on sum ideas that shit is gonna b sick.i got a good 1 for u, its gonna b done on mine so when im done ur gonna trip.maybe not but its a good accessory.im gonna post more pix check them out bro.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by properproductions_@Apr 20 2005, 11:10 PM
> *Thanks ,yea i straightend up some paper clips,cause i was to lazy to buy the metal rods plus they already come chrome.Actually i made the each bracket seperate from scrap plastic ,which i dont ever want to do again,damn it sucks being on a budget .But yea i wanted to use the 59 El camino ones but i couldnt find that kit.If i had more time i wanted to do the wind deflectors out by the back window but i didnt get a chance.i was kinda limited to do what i wanted cause it was a replica for someone.but since your adding all those options on yours you should add the little bumper steps out back,wind deflectors,spotlight,and some luggage bags. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3028716[/snapback]​*


yeah im gonna add the sweepers to my back window.i have them 4 my real wagon too.the steps im gonna add too.i made a grill guard for front bumper n sanded the back of the grill to see through since im on a budget too n cant afford a phot etch grill.i made my own.i got it posted if u noticed it on wagon.i painted it chrome cause it was a old kit so i wasnt tripn if i messed it up ,but it came out coo.as far putn spot lights ,nah.only if i was going street custom.im putn clear color lenses on head lights n mirrors plus breezies.i always do that to my rides. i dont know what else though,i think thats all the basics


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

i touched up my paint job n recleared it.looks a lil better.


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

that looks good


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

fuckin johnny.....

the shit.

hey i saw your wagon parked on the street today.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 22 2005, 12:28 AM
> *fuckin johnny.....
> 
> the shit.
> ...


u saw my shit on the street?its suppose to be in drive way.what the fuck? :angry: they jus picked it up at eddies old pad.i had it there in garage an that foo moved out a week ago of that house n didnt tell me.the owner was gonna tow it.monica picked it up 4 me n took it to her brothers friends house.damn! :angry: so what u think of my update?i didnt work on it today had to clean room.i was toe uuuup!its clean now. :biggrin:


----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)

That looks bad azz ,is that gold leafing?That interior is hella clean.It looks better and straighter then the resin kits,good job.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

how'd you do that paint job? with what kind of paint?


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by properproductions_@Apr 22 2005, 11:32 AM
> *That looks bad azz ,is that gold leafing?That interior is hella clean.It looks better and straighter then the resin kits,good job.
> [snapback]3036644[/snapback]​*


i used tape,gold paint,n sponge


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 22 2005, 11:40 AM
> *how'd you do that paint job?  with what kind of paint?
> [snapback]3036725[/snapback]​*


i used tape,air brush,home made stencil,enamel,nail polish,n tamiya clear color paints.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I love the wagon overall...interior is straight...but not feeling the paint at all...firewall is sick.


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Apr 23 2005, 12:59 PM
> *I love the wagon overall...interior is straight...but not feeling the paint at all...firewall is sick.
> [snapback]3041551[/snapback]​*


looks very watery...


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 21 2005, 12:59 AM
> *i touched up my paint job n recleared it.looks a lil better.
> [snapback]3028963[/snapback]​*


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

you need to get someone with a good camera on that, I know it must look hella better with the right light and focus


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Apr 23 2005, 12:59 PM
> *I love the wagon overall...interior is straight...but not feeling the paint at all...firewall is sick.
> [snapback]3041551[/snapback]​*


the pix jus came out sorry in here.in person it looks coo.i here u though.the paint looks crappy up in here.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 23 2005, 05:22 PM
> *you need to get someone with a good camera on that, I know it must look hella better with the right light and focus
> [snapback]3042453[/snapback]​*


i know ,i only have a web cam.its my room.i can do good ass pix with cam,but i got to have the lighting jus right n angles too.i noticed on my computer my cam sucks but when i hook it up to my sisters it works coo as hell.well see.im almost done.had to stop my kids came over this weekend.aight pops check u out,late


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

T.I.G.H.T! And some really cool tips on how you did the patterns! :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Ride looks badass. What was the name of the brand of the chrome paint?


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 25 2005, 06:35 PM
> *Ride looks badass. What was the name of the brand of the chrome paint?
> [snapback]3051455[/snapback]​*


its a metallic chrome paint from ace hardware store plus a satin black primer as base coat.u can also use a chrome bumper paint from a automotive store any auto parts store should have it .i can a name but all states have different store names but theyre all the same.dont forget the black.anymore ?s hit me up.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 25 2005, 06:35 PM
> *Ride looks badass. What was the name of the brand of the chrome paint?
> [snapback]3051455[/snapback]​*


i almost forgot .try to do all ur work to what ever ur doin to parts make it final ,cause handlin them can mess up paint job,the heat from hands messes it up n takes away shineness from paint.u can touch it but dont touch it 4 too long.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 26 2005, 09:06 AM
> *i almost forgot .try to do all ur work to what ever ur doin to parts make it final ,cause handlin them can mess up paint job,the heat from hands messes it up n takes away shineness from paint.u can touch it but dont touch it 4 too long.
> [snapback]3053862[/snapback]​*


amen to that, that's the one thing that turns me off of that and Alclad. I hear the shinier the black base, the better the chrome looks. I think i'm going to start using it just for exhaust to break up the real chrome a little.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 26 2005, 09:18 AM
> *amen to that, that's the one thing that turns me off of that and Alclad.  I hear the shinier the black base, the better the chrome looks.  I think i'm going to start using it just for exhaust to break up the real chrome a little.
> [snapback]3053926[/snapback]​*


in ur avatar,thats the caddy,right?i seen it in fotki.ur workin on that?hows it comin?its diecast right?i noticed i ur pix u had 2 rides,1 a caddy n the other couldnt make out.what is it?79 caddy?for parts?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 27 2005, 12:14 AM
> *in ur avatar,thats the caddy,right?i seen it in fotki.ur workin on that?hows it comin?its diecast right?i noticed i ur pix u had 2 rides,1 a caddy n the other couldnt make out.what is it?79 caddy?for parts?
> [snapback]3058006[/snapback]​*


yeah, I put the Johan body there for comparison. The Revell one is a little long in the rear, but I think it will fit. I'm looking for another one to tear into to update the Johan. It will need a different engine though. I don't think the Lindberg will match up

It's in primer now, no body work needed, I filled the hole for the trunk ornament and will replace it with something better. It was basically a plug anyways, looked cheesy. Plus it melted when I forgot to take it off when I stripped it.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

dam bro that shit looks sick , how you paint that good


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 27 2005, 06:51 AM
> *yeah, I put the Johan body there for comparison.  The Revell one is a little long in the rear, but I think it will fit.  I'm looking for another one to tear into to update the Johan.  It will need a different engine though.  I don't think the Lindberg will match up
> 
> It's in primer now, no body work needed, I filled the hole for the trunk ornament and will replace it with something better.  It was basically a plug anyways, looked cheesy.  Plus it melted when I forgot to take it off when I stripped it.
> ...


is the body gonna b too heavy 4 the other kit?jus wonderin.i never built a diecast b4.is the bumpers n others metal too?


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Apr 27 2005, 07:26 PM
> *dam bro that shit looks sick , how you paint that good
> [snapback]3062907[/snapback]​*


thanx bro.im a lil rusty still,but im getn better.jus getn back into the game.i did a 60 impala last year,i looked at it the day.man that shit is ugly,n at the time i thought it was coo as f#$k.what a joke :biggrin: im better now.u got sum skill too.u almost done with ur model?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 28 2005, 12:33 AM
> *is the body gonna b too heavy 4 the other kit?jus wonderin.i never built a diecast b4.is the bumpers n others metal too?
> [snapback]3064228[/snapback]​*


Not sure what you mean, I want to use the 78 body on the Euro Caddy chassis. Only thing that's metal is the body


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i didnt even notice that the die cast had a frame with seperate a- arms... rearend too?? hows the engine?


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 27 2005, 07:51 AM
> *yeah, I put the Johan body there for comparison.  The Revell one is a little long in the rear, but I think it will fit.  I'm looking for another one to tear into to update the Johan.  It will need a different engine though.  I don't think the Lindberg will match up
> 
> It's in primer now, no body work needed, I filled the hole for the trunk ornament and will replace it with something better.  It was basically a plug anyways, looked cheesy.  Plus it melted when I forgot to take it off when I stripped it.
> ...


what did you use to strip the pait off.
thanks in advance.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 28 2005, 09:24 AM
> *i didnt even notice that the die cast had a frame with seperate a- arms... rearend too?? hows the engine?
> [snapback]3065751[/snapback]​*


Separate front and rear end assemblies, pretty nice (bottom center). The engine isn't bad, not sure what it's supposed to represent. I really like the engine compartment bracing peice (bottom right corner). As far as stripping it, used some airplane stripper, strong stuff, took the paint right off.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 28 2005, 06:51 AM
> *Not sure what you mean, I want to use the 78 body on the Euro Caddy chassis.  Only thing that's metal is the body
> [snapback]3064898[/snapback]​*


ok,i didnt know the under carriage came separate.so i thought u was using a different frame


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 28 2005, 09:24 AM
> *i didnt even notice that the die cast had a frame with seperate a- arms... rearend too?? hows the engine?
> [snapback]3065751[/snapback]​*


sup C locs!a bro hit up monica 4 ur shit bro.call her ,so she can give it to u.i still no nutn bout rims yet.but everything else he gots.speakers,cds,amp,n deck.anything else hit me up,bro.sorry 4 all the bullshit homie.the youngstas dont know better ,yet.im glad it was some1 i know.not happy 1 bit about it though


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 28 2005, 09:24 AM
> *i didnt even notice that the die cast had a frame with seperate a- arms... rearend too?? hows the engine?
> [snapback]3065751[/snapback]​*


oh yah foo,i sent that ugly ass 60 wagon back last week n i got my shit back the other day.my 66 impala wagon.its hell sick foo.my 65 malibu wagon is almost done ,its comin out hella coo.as u can see im into wagons :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

i took a break on 62 wagon.i was rushin it so id thought id start on something else n too in to it.im workin on a 65 chevy malibu wagon.i did it old skool poor man lowrider.i painted it a iron primer black.its like a satin black n flat black mix.like a rat rod look.with red interior n some beat.i did speaker boxes in a old skool way.i gave it a splatter paint look.looks coo.still got a ways togo.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 28 2005, 11:41 PM
> *sup C locs!a bro hit up monica 4 ur shit bro.call her ,so she can give it to u.i still no nutn bout rims yet.but everything else he gots.speakers,cds,amp,n deck.anything else hit me up,bro.sorry 4 all the bullshit homie.the youngstas dont know better ,yet.im glad it was some1 i know.not happy 1 bit about it though
> [snapback]3070354[/snapback]​*



thanks man. im greatfull im getting my shit back, i understand the youngsters being youngsters. i just didnt get why they took mine, i know they saw the SharkSide plaque in the back window of the lac. thats where i had the caprice parked. oh well. i aint mad anymore  thanks for looking out. 
 

anyways, the wagons are coming out nice! i just got a box from poppa with the pieces to build my 79 malibu resin kit. :cheesy:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 3 2005, 09:27 AM
> *thanks man.  im greatfull im getting my shit back, i understand the youngsters being youngsters. i just didnt get why they took mine, i know they saw the SharkSide plaque in the back window of the lac. thats where i had the caprice parked. oh well. i aint mad anymore   thanks for looking out.
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro ,i didnt know that .i know 4 a fact he knows u n ur caddy.plus monica said they both been by ur house before but cant remember why they were.something about they went to some1s pad by u.yah bro its fucked how they did u durty.i guess they didnt expect me to find out,they even tried to lie about it no matter how many times i told them i knew it was them.but they kinda fessed up on it ,n said they will get everything back 4 u ,even though they didnt do it :biggrin: OOOOOOK! but anyways,WWWWWHAT! big poppa hooked it up with parts ,thats coo shit homie.i know u been though some shit lately but,relieve sum stress n start buildin again :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

glad the parts made it, I hope they help make a kickass build!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 30 2005, 01:27 PM
> *i took a break on 62 wagon.i was rushin it so id thought id start on something else n too in to it.im workin on a 65 chevy malibu wagon.i did it old skool poor man  lowrider.i painted it a iron primer black.its like a satin black n flat black mix.like a rat rod look.with red interior n some beat.i did speaker boxes in a old skool way.i gave it a splatter paint look.looks coo.still got a ways togo.
> [snapback]3077469[/snapback]​*



Man, that wagon is off tha hook! I never was really into wagons but I really like the lines on this one! :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 4 2005, 12:19 AM
> *Man, that wagon is off tha hook! I never was really into wagons but I really like the lines on this one! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3092634[/snapback]​*


thanx bro.i guess the only reason im into them cause i own a 62 wagon.im pretty much into them now.i cant wait to build my new 66 impala wagon resin kit.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

well i finally worked on it again.im almost done.ijus finished a few more things to it ,but aren't in pix.all i have left is to make a luggage rack ,visors for side windows,tail lights,bumpers n what ever detail things to add to


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

nice!!


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

realy nice  :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

that shit is fuckin sick homie


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 9 2005, 01:13 AM
> *that shit is fuckin sick homie
> [snapback]3113727[/snapback]​*


UUUUUUUUH! sup big perm! where u been at fool?havent seen u in a minute now.whats up fool.build anything new bro?i jus finished my luggage rack a little while ago.i gotta remake my sweepers smaller.i made them too big.well too fat.maybe i can cut a lil off.but anyways hit it up fool


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 6 2005, 08:33 AM
> *nice!!
> [snapback]3103906[/snapback]​*


sup C locs.whats crackin foo.did u notice my tilt sterring wheel?i took a pic up then down.a bro i even made a club for it.it looks sick as hell.im almost done with it.ive been busy packing.we're movin soon.so im trying get wagon out of way.then im probubly start a 70 monte with 22s.str8 muscle shot.take a break from the lows.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@May 8 2005, 08:41 AM
> *realy nice   :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3111061[/snapback]​*


thanx bro


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™ (Apr 20, 2005)

looks real nice man, gud 2 c more progress


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 9 2005, 02:15 AM
> *sup C locs.whats crackin foo.did u notice my tilt sterring wheel?i took a pic up then down.a bro i even made a club for it.it looks sick as hell.im almost done with it.ive been busy packing.we're movin soon.so im trying get wagon out of way.then im probubly start a 70 monte with 22s.str8 muscle shot.take a break from the lows.
> [snapback]3113759[/snapback]​*


70 monte on 22s... doesnt sound too bad. we are in the process of moving too so ive had to take a quick break from building too. anxious to get on that malibu and the caprice... cant wait to see that wagon done.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

almost done,jus got engine n a few others still to finish.jus thought id show my progress to every1.maybe some1 mjght have a few more idea i can through into it.let me tell u guys what ive done to it so far.i tilt my steering wheel,so it goes up n down,i got my luggage rack,my sweepers,knuckle guard for gas door,window visors,sway bar on rearend ,visor on mirror.i have breezies in my vent windows,9th passenger seat.,back window,club 4 steerin wheel,stereo,tissue despencer,open glove box,switch box,air bag setup,i will be putin visors on head lights,bumper steps on back bumper,n thats it for now.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

real nice work man ,keep it up  :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

nice details!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

extended a arms would look nice :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 10 2005, 08:20 AM
> *extended a arms would look nice :biggrin:
> [snapback]3119278[/snapback]​*


oooooo no no.i wanted to keep it alittle old scoo.i like the butterfly look.i made it that way.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 10 2005, 08:20 AM
> *extended a arms would look nice :biggrin:
> [snapback]3119278[/snapback]​*


did u notice that piece u did years ago.i put it in my garage on wall.my model garage.i put all parts away so no detail in garage


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i put all your topics about this car into one...make it easier for everyone to check it out instead of having 10 different topics for it.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 10 2005, 11:37 AM
> *did u notice that piece u did years ago.i put it in my garage on wall.my model garage.i put all parts away so no detail in garage
> [snapback]3120169[/snapback]​*


yea i was looking at the pic, that shits old :0 

the pic of from the back... your tail light section looks hella blinging, like you really chromed it or something. what you use?? just baremetal?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Very nice job!!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 10 2005, 12:44 PM
> *i put all your topics about this car into one...make it easier for everyone to check it out instead of having 10 different topics for it.
> [snapback]3120507[/snapback]​*


coo .was wondering what happened


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 10 2005, 01:43 PM
> *yea i was looking at the pic, that shits old :0
> 
> the pic of from the back... your tail light section looks hella blinging, like you really chromed it or something. what you use?? just baremetal?
> ...


its that metallic paint from ace hardware.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

no way. :0


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 11 2005, 08:19 AM
> *no way.  :0
> [snapback]3123966[/snapback]​*


i taped off back moldong n painted black then the metallic chrome paint.well i let the black dry 1st.only sucky thing u cant touch it too much or try not too at least.but it looks coo.i finished it today check it out.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

its all done now


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

~BUMP~


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

whats next??


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 17 2005, 09:19 AM
> *whats next??
> [snapback]3148975[/snapback]​*


sup C locs.shit ,whats next my 70 monte on 22s.heres a lil taste of it.pix aint too good


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

not bad. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@May 9 2005, 03:08 AM
> *UUUUUUUUH! sup big perm! where u been at fool?havent seen u in a minute now.whats up fool.build anything new bro?i jus finished my luggage rack a little while ago.i gotta remake my sweepers smaller.i made them too big.well too fat.maybe i can cut a lil off.but anyways hit it up fool
> [snapback]3113754[/snapback]​*



naw homie i havent built shit ive been fuckin busy workin two jobs tryin to pay billz you konow ill get back to it tho for sure soon here just tryin to get shit done on my ride too your shit looks fucken tight tho bro hit me up late


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@May 24 2005, 02:06 AM
> *naw homie i havent built shit ive been fuckin busy workin two jobs tryin to pay billz you konow ill get back to it tho for sure soon here just tryin to get shit done on my ride too your shit looks fucken tight tho bro hit me up late
> [snapback]3176061[/snapback]​*


sup foo,havent been up in this bitch 4 a minute.gets alil old at times seen the same shit.its all good though.i havent worked on nada either.been cleanin n fix'n pad to get ready to sell.so what up with table scrapers?sup with meetings?tell every1 whats up n hit my ass up in this bitch if they wanna get at me to say what up. :biggrin: but uh yeah,anyways foo u stay up.


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

damn thats some shit, remember back in the day when you made me impala model car with switches 408nut... when can i get another one that matches me ride???? :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408impalaSS_64_@Oct 23 2005, 07:09 PM~4057366
> *damn thats some shit, remember back in the day when you made me impala model car with switches 408nut... when can i get another one that matches me ride???? :biggrin:
> *


jus let me know when?get everything bro......pm me


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Oct 25 2005, 10:49 PM~4072473
> *jus let me know when?get everything bro......pm me
> *


sounds good i basically got everything, when can i drop it off


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

this is all i have to say a408nutforyou about your paint skills :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: : :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 







i think you could give mini a run for his money on the paint 

but i still like your paint skills there mini there better then mine are for NOW


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Apr 17 2005, 01:08 AM~3010958
> *[attachmentid=148790]ok here it is.i finished paintin my shit.now i jus got to wait a couple days to color sand .i change my mind on how i painted it .came out totally different from the way i wanted it.but it came out better then planned.im not complaining.still debating on stripin it.but anyways here its
> *


GOOD WORK NICE PAINT JOB


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Dec 7 2007, 05:54 PM~9400013
> *this is all i have to say a408nutforyou about your paint skills :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> i think you could give mini a run for his money on the paint
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thanx


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 7 2007, 06:42 PM~9400323
> *GOOD WORK NICE PAINT JOB
> *


thank u too :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn homie your paint jobs are the Off The Hook :worship: :worship:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 20 2007, 08:31 PM~9496878
> *Damn homie your paint jobs are the Off The Hook  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanx..i havent touched a model in almost 2 years


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

408 BRO WHERE U BEEN WE BEEN MISSING THOSE LICKS U WERE LAYING OUT!!! :0


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 20 2007, 09:24 PM~9497417
> *408 BRO WHERE U BEEN WE BEEN MISSING THOSE LICKS U WERE LAYING OUT!!! :0
> *


did a lil state time....a vacation :biggrin: its good to be back


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 20 2007, 08:31 PM~9497496
> *did a lil state time....a vacation :biggrin: its good to be back
> *


WHERE IN CALIFAS YOU FROM. I'M IN ANTIOCH.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 20 2007, 09:38 PM~9497570
> *WHERE IN CALIFAS YOU FROM. I'M IN ANTIOCH.
> *


im from san jose.... :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Dec 20 2007, 08:39 PM~9497587
> *im from san jose.... :biggrin:
> *


KOOL, THAT'S WHERE MY HOMIE SMILEY (408MODELS) IS FROM. GREAT TO HAVE YOU BACK.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Good to see you man. I met Beto and Biggs at that show we were supposed to meet up at. Met your lady and checked out your models though.


----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

HOLY SHIT! Your whip is tight. That paint and graphics looks amazing. I only wish my cars looked that good. I want to see it when its done. Keep her moving.


----------

